# Frösche und Kröten am Teich



## Teichforum.info (4. März 2004)

Kommen zu euch an den Teich regelmäßig (jedes Jahr) Frösché bzw. __ Kröten?
Was für Arten finden sich am Teich ein?

Wann kommen bei euch die ersten __ Frösche und Kröten?

Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. März 2004)

Hallo Lorenz,

ich habe meinen Teich erst im letzten Jahr gebaut, hatte aber den ganzen Sommer immer wieder Besuch von irgendwelchen __ Kröten. Lange blieben sie allerdings nie. Woran das auch immer gelegen haben mag. Ich vermute, daß meine __ Barsche zu aufdringlich und die Uferbepflanzung noch zu dürftig war.

Dieses Jahr baue ich noch einen zweiten, reinen Pflanzenteich. Ich hoffe, daß sich dort dann mehr Tiere ansiedeln werden.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. März 2004)

*...*

Hallo Lorenz,
auch ich habe meinen Teich erst letztes Jahr gebaut.
Hatte weder __ Frösche noch __ Kröten gesehen.   
Ich habe Fische im Teich, aber nur __ Moderlieschen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. März 2004)

Hallo Lorenz,

also in unseren Teich sind letztes Jahr schon __ Frösche zugewandert, da war noch nicht mal die Folie drin... Das Loch war nach einem Starkregen fast vollgelaufen! 
Ich hab sie, nachdem der Teich wieder leer wurde, zurückgeschafft. 
Als dann endlich Folie verlegt und Wasser drin war, hat es vielleicht 3 Wochen gedauert, bis der erste da war. Im August/September waren es sogar 8Stück gleichzeitig - wieviel davon über den Winter geblieben sind, weiß ich allerdings nicht! 

Den Artnamen kenne ich nicht. Sie sind bis 10cm groß, grün mit dunkleren Flecken und sitzen meist nur im flachen Wasser... Mehr weiß ich nicht!

Gruß Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. März 2004)

Hallo Lorenz,

wir haben - trotz Ringelnattern - __ Laubfrösche, Teichfrösche, Wasserfrösche, Grasfrösche und Erdkröten. Die Population der __ Frösche allein dürfte in diesem Jahr (hochgerechnet) die 1.000er Marke locker überschreiten. Sie machen einen Höllenlärm, den meine Frau und ich zwar lieben - wir haben aber Angst davor, dass unsere Nachbarn irgendwann einmal ausrasten und etwas hässliches ins Wasser werfen. Wir haben uns deshalb entschlossen, eine grosse Anzahl von ihnen zu deportieren, wenn sie im Liebestaumel nicht mehr auf Flucht gebürstet sind und leicht eingesammelt werden können. Die Erdkröten werden von uns gehätschelt, sie halten den Garten ziemlich schneckenfrei.

Im Augenblick muss man schon wieder aufpassen, bei der Gartenarbeit, dem Rasenmähen und dem blossen Herumlaufen kein Massaker anzurichten. Die Jungs und Mädels sind schon wieder putzmunter.

Allerdings beobachten wir auch eine grosse Anzahl verkrüppelter Frösche (missgebildete oder nicht vorhandene 1 bis 2 Beine). Permanente Inzucht scheint doch gravierende Nachteile zu haben.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. März 2004)

Hallo Lorenz,

bei uns sind es jedes Jahr so ca 10 - 12 Erdkröten und ca 6 Teichfrösche.
Beide laichen auch jedes Jahr ab. Die __ Kröten sind auch sehr leise, aber die Teichfrösche sind doch sehr laut, so dass mein Vater diese im Frühsommer immer wegbringt. Es ist jedoch so, dass sie des öfteren wiedergekommen sind, wenn man sie nicht weit genug weg ausgesetzt hat.

Es müsste jetzt bald wieder so weit sein, dass die ersten an den Teich kommen, dafür muss dieser jedoch erstmal auftauen, was anscheinend noch etwas dauert. Wenn sie dann aber erstmal am Teich sind bespringen sie alles was sich bewegt und nicht nur die Artgenossen.
Wie diese Kröte, die einen Frosch "gefesselt" hat.   

mfg
Patrick


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. März 2004)

Öhhhm, in Frankreich ist es kein Problem, __ Frösche wegzubringen (ich fahre immer so ca. 10 km weit), sehr wohl aber in Deutschland: Wer einen Frosch auch nur anfasst, begeht schon eine strafbewehrte Handlung. Die lieben Kleinen sind streng geschützt !

TIPP: Übrigens, ein alter Hinweis von Naturagart, der aber stimmt: Bei 6 Fröschen habt Ihr zu wenige, das Quaken wird wegen der Pausen, die sie einlegen, störend (man hört den Neubeginn des Gesanges, und vor allem das stört). Bei erheblich mehr Fröschen hat man einen gleichmässigen Lärmteppich, es kommt auf das einzelne Tier nicht mehr an. Ist erheblich angenehmer als das Konzert nur weniger Frösche. Glaubt halt nur keiner...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. März 2004)

Dann sollte ich wohl eher ein paar __ Frösche mehr holen anstatt welche wegzubringen   

An sowas hab ich noch nicht gedacht. Frage ist nur ob das den Nachbarn auch so gefällt   


mfg

Patrick


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. März 2004)

Hallo Patrick,

Frage ist, ob sie so viel Vorstellungsvermögen besitzen. Wirklich, was nervt denn am Froschkonzert ? Dass sie quaken und pausieren, quaken und pausieren... Ein gleichmässiger Geräuschpegel stört viel weniger, dafür aber braucht man zahlreiche __ Frösche.

Der Teich befindet sich vor unserem Schlafzimmerfenster, aber auch vor dem Fenster des Gästezimmers. Wir haben uns immer über das Konzert gefreut.  Gäste haben in der Anfangszeit mal nicht schlafen können, die letzten beiden Jahre habe ich keine Beschwerden mehr gehört (übrigens: Heute quakte wieder der erste, einsame Frosch 8) der erste Besuch kann kommen...).

Auf der anderen Seite: Nachbarn können schon empfindlich reagieren, auch wenn sie nichts sagen. Deshalb deportieren wir ja auch immer eine Menge in die Verbannung: Auch 200 Frösche sorgen noch für ein gleichmässiges Konzert...   

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. März 2004)

Hallo heute Abend habe ich meinen Teich mal im dunkeln besichtigt, was soll ich sagen da schwamm die die Kröte vom lezten Jahr drin.  Ist schon ganz schön zeitig was ?

Ich glaube die kommen jedes Jahr wieder und wenn Ihr den Leich schön abfischt, habt Ihr auch kein Problem mit dem Nachwuchs !

Tulpe !


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. März 2004)

und ich habe immer noch keine __ Frösche und __ Kröten!


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. März 2004)

Huhu.... hab auch schon wieder einen Frog ... *froifroi*

der saß tatsächlich den ganzen Winter über im Becken und krabbelt jetzt schon rum. Is ein richtig "fetter/großer" Frogi.

Was mich nun bewegt... bleibt der wohl bei mir, oder haut der zum paaren/laichen wieder ab? Ist ja nicht seine Geburtsstätte...¿ (Ironie)


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. März 2004)

Juchu - ich hab auch grad was im Teich entdeckt, hab zwar keine Ahnung, ob das ein brauner Frosch oder eine kleine Kröte ist, aber freu mich rießig, nach nicht mal einem Jahr schon ein Tier in meinem Teich eingewandert zu haben und das in der Stadt  :razz:  :razz:  :razz: 

Leider hab ich keine gute Kamera und das Tier sitzt ja im Wasser (in den Fadenalgen, die ich da immer noch habe, und die auch immer noch richtig schön grün und gesund aussehen  :twisted: ) - nichts desto trotz muß ich natürlich gleich ein Bild von meinem ersten Teichbewohner hier zeigen. (Die Libellenlarven zähl ich jetzt einfach mal net  :razz


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. März 2004)

Bei uns am Teich waren heut sogar schon 3Frösche  

Sind aber noch ziemlich langsam unterwegs und machen noch keine großen Sprünge ins Wasser...
Aber was will man bei den Wassertemperaturen auch erwarten- der Teich brauch halt länger, bis er wieder so richtig gemütlich für die __ Frösche wird...  

Viele Grüße

Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. März 2004)

Habe heute auch bei uns wieder die ersten Zuwanderer gesehen. Einen __ Teichfrosch und zwei Erdkröten, wenn das Wetter so bleibt, werden es sicherlich schnell noch mehr!

@Susanne: Nach meiner Ansicht scheint es eine __ Erdkröte zu sein.

mfg
Patrick


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. März 2004)

hi
Also bei uns war gestern Abend grosssse Anreise.Haben sich scheinbar alle verabredet sich im Teich zu treffen.Heute habe ich 7 Stück gezählt und sie sind schon schwer auf trab.Einer hat sogar kleinen Koi attakiert.hihi.zumindest sah es so aus  
Teich haben wir erst letztes Jahr angelegt ,doch hat sich schnell rumgesprochen.Denke liegt daran das wir auf dem Land leben.Voll die Idylle hier.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. März 2004)

> Ich glaube die kommen jedes Jahr wieder und wenn Ihr den Leich 
> schön abfischt, habt Ihr auch kein Problem mit dem Nachwuchs ! 
>
> Tulpe ! 

Super Einstellung! Zum ...

Setzt du den Laich (mit "a" übrigens!) wenigstens in einen anderen "passenden" Tümpel?


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. März 2004)

also zu uns werden wohl keine __ Frösche oder __ Kröten den Weg finden, da das Grundstück mit einer ca. 1,70 m hohen Mauer umgeben ist. Ist nicht auf unserem Mist gewachsen, aber wir wollen sie stehen lassen, weil meine Frau dies als sicherer empfindet.
Irgendwie möchte ich aber auch keines der Tiere ansiedeln. Entweder von alleine oder gar nicht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. März 2004)

@ Gast 

Ob der Laich mit "e" oder "a" geschrieben wird ist mir egal. Trotzdem man lernt ja schließlich nicht aus und bedanke mich brav. Es wäre schön, wenn der anonyme Teichfreund sich outen würde. Oh Verzeihung wieder so ein böses "neudeutsches"  Wort....

Lieber Gast, es zeugt nicht gerade von persönlichem Stil, unerkannt in einem Forum den Lektor spielen zu wollen. Oder sollen wir uns jetzt gegenseitig die Rechtschreibfehler rot ankreuzen ?

Zum Laich abfischen....

Wie Ihnen sicher aufgefallen ist, hat jeder hier so seine Probleme die  Biologie in seinem Gartenteich so halbwegs ausgewogen und natürlich zu gestalten. Da kommen schon mal die komischsten Methoden zur Diskussion. Und jeder berichtet nur von seinen Erfahrungen.  Wir meinen es schließlich gut mit unseren Teichfreunden hier.  

Also was ist am Laichabfischen zum Kotz... wenn man die Population in Schach halten möchte ?  Andere in diesem Forum schlagen vor übermäßigen Fischbestand mit elektrischem Strom abzufischen. Ist das humaner ?

Ich glaube wer Herzschmerzen beim versehentlichen Zertreten einer Wasserschnecke hat, sollte dieses Board lieber meiden.

Euer Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. März 2004)

an @
hat man einen "eingefahrenen" Teich, braucht man sich um die Quappenpopulation keine Sorge machen. Erstens fressen sie sich gegenseitig, zweitens sind sie ein Leckerbissen für Libellenlarven und __ Molche und drittens verlassen die kleinen __ Kröten ja eh den Teich und werden eine willkommene Beute von Vögeln. Nur ein verschwindend kleiner Rest wird überleben und noch viel weniger kommen im nächsten Jahr zurück. Also, lass den Laich Laich sein,die Natur regelt das schon !!
An den Gast : Abgefischten Laich woanders aussetzen ist .... (bitte Wort selbst einsetzen !)
Gruss, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. März 2004)

was soll das *oops* ?? Vögel sind nun mal Vögel, und die Mehrzahl ist nicht *oops*
Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. März 2004)

Hihi - das muß ich auch mal ausprobieren:

Kann man echt Vögel in der Mehrzahl nicht schreiben? Vögeln

Hihi - ich lach mich schief   

Aber zum Thema: Ich freu mich über gaaanz viele __ Kröten, ob die dann von V ögeln oder von anderen ins Jenseits befördert werden ist dann wohl Schicksal, aber ich würd mich freuen, da so ein paar ranwachsen zu sehen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. März 2004)

also das mit dem Vögeln ,ähhh ,können wir da mal näher drauf eingehen    hihhhhihiihhih
Ferkels


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. März 2004)

*Ich hab meine  Kröten wieder*

die Zwei habe ich darauf dressiert
die Klappe am Skimmer zu steuern,
der obere kann nicht schwimmen 
8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. März 2004)

Hi  der eine Zwinkert mir immer zu.Klasse sieht gut aus.
bei uns um die Ecke ist ein Weiher da haben sie gestern schon jede Menge Laich abgelegt.Sind ganz schön schnell damit gewesen.
gruss marcus,der auf die Sonne wartet


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. März 2004)

Also hier machen hunderte von Fröschen schon gewaltig etwas her und rattern - ätsch - ohne Unterbrechung.

Tulpe, ich kann Dich gut verstehen, aber in Deutschland ist ein Eingriff wie von Dir geschildert eben verboten. Auf "Gäste" allerdings, die sich wie hier geschen äussern, können wir getrost verzichten. Ich würde das  löschen, wenn ich hier Mod wäre... Gäste sind hier gern gesehen, wenn sie sich - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - nicht anmelden wollen. Wer aber den Gaststatus dazu missbraucht, etwas zu äussern, was er sich unter seinem Namen (oder auch nur Nick) nicht traut - sollte ohne gross zu fackeln entfernt werden.

Wo wir aber schon beim Thema sind: Hier in Frankreich ist es nicht verboten, etwas gegen die Froschpopulation zu unternehmen.  Ich behaupte aber einfach mal: Die __ Frösche gewinnen immer - jedenfalls an einem nicht ganz kleinen Teich.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. März 2004)

*hier kommt der Rest*

nachdem ich Euch 
meine __ Kröten gezeigt habe
hier meine __ Frösche

die Guten ..

kann mal jemand klarstellen 

__ Moorfrosch  ?
__ Teichfrosch ?
Lieblingsfrosch ?

das meine Frösche ANDERS sind hatten wir ja voriges Jahr schon festgestellt


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. März 2004)

@ Stefan

Beim Lesen Deines Hinweises mit den Maßnahmen in Frankreich kam mir aber ein blöder Gedanke    

Waren es nicht die Franzosen, die scharf auf die Schenkel von Fröschen sind ?  Sicher nicht ganz uneigennützig kann man in die Population...

Augenzwinkern & Gruss von Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. März 2004)

Hallo Tulpe,

meine Frau hat mir den Verzehr von Froschenkeln, Wachteln und ähnlichem strikt verboten. Unsere __ Frösche dürfen sich also in aller Ruhe sinnlos vermehren. Und dass so einigen ein Schenkel fehlt, liegt nicht an meinem Appetit, sondern wohl an Inzucht. *ggg*

Erstaunlich: Weit über 90 % der Froschschenkel werden übrigens aus Asien importiert.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2004)

Moin zusammen,

tscha.... meine Quakbacken (waren 2 über den Winter im Teich) sind wech... sind wohl auf dem Weg zum Heimatteich *seufz*

Wie kommt man dann zu Laich/Quappen... Jungfröschen? (ich will jetzt keinen haben, so meine ich das nicht..!!! ich möchte das einfach nur wissen, wie das läuft, da ja __ Frösche zurückwandern...). Sind das dann Zu- Unfälle, wenn in einem "nicht befroschten" Teich sich doch Laich einfindet? Wenn die sich gepaart haben, dann bleiben die doch zum ablaichen da, oder wandern die Mädels mit vollem Bauch und Kerl auf dem Puckel weiter? Ich habe als Kind zwar 1000 von Fröschen und Laich gesehen, aber nie erfahren, wie das so abläuft *schäm* (da war es auch kein Teich, sondern ein Moorgraben, wo die sich herum trieben!).

weiß das hier echt keiner? *lol* beruhigt mich ja auch wieder irgendwie *lolwech*


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2004)

Hallo Wasserfloh,

__ Frösche sind grundsätzlich standorttreu, nicht nur, was ihren "Geburtsteich", sondern auch, was ihren Platz am Teich betrifft. Deshalb kehren sie nach teils ausgedehnten Streifzügen normalerweise auch wieder an ihren Teich zurück.

Frösche sind aber auch nicht blöd, sondern wissen genau, was ihnen gefällt. Stossen sie also auf ein Gewässer, das ihnen besser gefällt (das muss nicht unbedingt sein, was _uns _gut gefällt, manche Arten bevorzugen z.B. flache, pflanzenarme Pfützen, das zahlreiche Vorhandensein von Weibhen spielt - für die Kerls - eine Rolle, Platz, Umgebung, keine Fische, Versteckmöglichkeiten usw. usw.), bleiben sie dort. Und ein "froschloser" Teich ist plötzlich bevölkert.

Wenn Du mit Fröschen besiedelte Teiche in der Nähe hast, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit gross, dass irgendwann einige bei Dir standorttreu bleiben - vorausgesetzt, sie halten Dein Gewässer für wohnlich.

__ Kröten übrigens begeben sich nur zum Ablaichen ins Wasser und vergnügen sich ansonsten an Land.

Ich bezweifle übrigens, dass viele Frösche den Winter über _im _Wasser verbringen (auch wenn sie in dem vergangenen milden Winter oft genug im Wasser gewesen sein dürften). Geschützte Stellen an Land sind wohl eher ihr Ding. Ich habe einen Steinhügel angelegt, der innen mit Stroh und Laub gefüllt ist. Genau dort haben die mit Abstand meisten Frösche überwintert.

Wenn z.B. ein Fertigteich in eine gepflegte Rasenfläche eingelassen ist, ist das ziemlich unattraktiv für Frösche. Man kann selbst dazu beitragen, dass Frösche am Teich heimisch werden.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

danke schon mal für deine Antwort...

Beim letzten (großen) Frosch bin ich mir allerdings sicher, dass der * in meinem Teich * überwintert hat...
er lag, als das Eis abtaute im Becken auf dem Boden und ich dachte "ups, der ist hin...(!), was bleibt der Dussel auch in meiner Pfütze?"
aber weit gefehlt... nach längerem beobachten, über mehrere Tage (wollte nicht gleich stochern oder rausfischen, was ja auch gut so war  ),
bemerkte ich dann doch Leben in ihm...  er bewegte sich, wenn auch gaaaanz langsam und wenig!
als dann das Wasser und die Temp. besser und höher wurde, stieg er auch aus dem Teich aus,
um sich am Teichrand von der Sonne aufwärmen zu lassen...
Soweit zum "es muß ihm gefallen"... ich denke. Es hat ihm sicher etwas gefallen, denn er war seit.... *grübel* Mai/Juni/Juli(?) letzten Jahres bei uns (er war der erste und größte der 3 eingewanderten __ Frösche, daher habe ich ihn jetzt wiedererkannt, denke ich...).
Nun war das Wetter aber wieder kühler geworden, es fror auch wieder... und Fröschlein ist weg.
Ich weiß nicht 100% ob er wieder irgendwo am Teichboden liegt,
oder ob er abgerampft ist... aber ich sehe/finde ihn nicht mehr.

was Teiche in der Nachbarschaft angeht, da gibt es im Grunde auch nur so Pfützen, wie meine... einen größen Teich kenne ich noch... und in weiterer Entfernung einen Kiesteich... (gehen die da auch hin? da wird aber noch gearbeitet...)

Jetzt sollen die Temperaturen die nächsten Tage wieder ansteigen... und ich werde meinen Teich genau beobachten, ob Fröschli wieder kommt


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2004)

Hallo Wasserfloh,

von den mir bekannten Froscharten überwintert der Kleine Wasserfrosch am Teichgrund, auch der __ Seefrosch bevorzugt die Überwinterung im Teichschlamm (er überwintert aber - seltener - auch an Land). Sowohl der __ Teichfrosch als auch der Grasfosch überwintert sowohl im Wasser als auch (bei geeigneten Quartieren bevorzugt) an Land. Alle anderen __ Frösche und __ Kröten überwintern meines Wissens an Land.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2004)

Na gut - nachdem Ihr Eure __ Frösche zur Schau getragen habt, möchte ich Euch meine nicht vorenthalten    

Das Foto habe ich dieses Jahr am 17.3. aufgenommen. Es ist wohl Ihr erster grosser Auftritt dieses Jahr gewesen.

Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2004)

Hi!

Da ich gleich neben 8 Karpfenzuchtteichen wohne, hab ich hier ein Megakonzert, wenn die Balz los geht bei den Hüpfern.  

In meinem jetzigen Teich hab ich auch schon ein paar __ Unken und Wasserfrösche gesehen.
Ein paar Wasserfrösche sind auch durch die Schmutzwasserpumpe gwandert, beim Auspumpen im Vortex.
Fotos erspare ich mir besser  
Am Besten gefallen mir die __ Laubfrösche, die wir hier auch  in Massen haben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2004)

Hallo Harti,

ja, mir auch. Sind auch die pfiffigsten (setzen sich auf die Lampe, damit ihnen die Mücken direkt ins Maul __ fliegen  ). Allerdings machen sie auch den kernigsten Lärm.

Dachte, __ Laubfrösche seien bis auf wenige Inseln in Deutschland ausgestorben ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2004)

Das __ Laubfrösche ausgestorben sind, dachte ich bis voriges Jahr auch. Plötzlich saß er vor mir in ganzer Pracht der grasgrüne Frosch.  Nun hat er sich in dem neu angelegten Teich seinen Stammplatz erobert. Er sonnt sich immer auf einer Sandbank vor der Schilfkante ....

Nachts lauert er immer vor einem Teichspot auf diverse Schmäckerchen. Ich möchte Ihr nicht mehr missen   

Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2004)

Hallo Tulpe,

die "Drei auf der Lampe" oder der in der __ Calla in meinem Album hast Du gesehen ?

__ Laubfrösche sind einfach super  8)  !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Apr. 2004)

mein Dicker ist auch wieder da *freu*... 

und nicht nur er


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Apr. 2004)

Mann Stefan, haste die Dinger auf Deiner Lampe angeklebt ? Iss ja echt krass. Da sind ja meine harmlos dagegen. Allerdings machen meine __ Frösche kaum krach. Wie kommt das ?  Heute Abend sind 8 Stück sichtbar gewesen. Die rammmeln  wie die Dofen rufen. Kann man ja echt neidisch werden   

Spass bei Seite ist schon komisch vom ca. 500m entfernten See höre ich ein gigantisches Froschkonzert, blos meine eigenen bringen nur manchmal ein kleines verhaltenes Tönchen raus.

Kann man mir dass einer erklären ?

Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Tulpe,

bei mir am Teich ist das allein von der Temperatur abhängig: Gerammelt wird auch bei Kälte (die Pflicht ruft...), dabei gequietscht aber nur bei warmen Temperaturen   .

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2004)

So, nun ist auch ein Frosch-Männchen bei mir in Teichnähe!   

Ich habe nicht schlecht gestaunt, als endlich ein Frosch da war! Gesehen hab ich den nie. Der ist viel zu gut getarnt!

Durch die ganze Nacht wird gequakt! Hoffentlich findet dieser kleine rammlige Frosch bald ein Weiblein!


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2004)

*Hallo*

Hallo
Meine __ Frösche sind immer noch still !   
Dafür ist im Froschkindergarten jede Menge los.
(aus dem Grund , muß mein Filterneubau noch warten)
Meine __ Kröten haben scheinbar bis jetzt nur Huckepack gespielt...  
am Wochende haben sie dann Laichschnüre versenkt (Ende April ?)
(die Fotos kommen später)
irgendwie sieht Bernd doch zufrieden aus !
und singt ! ganz zart


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2004)

*erwischt*

meine Spätzünder
um den 25.April


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2004)

*re*

hier hab ich eine nette Seite gefunden
mit Gequake !
(mpg´s  ganz am Ende)


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2004)

habe mir ein par mal die __ erdkröte angehört. vielleicht kommt ja eine


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

hab meinen teich auch erst letzes jahr angelegt und hatte schon letztes jahr ne riesenkröte in ausgestecktem zustand war die ca 15 cm oder so groß.
heuer hatte ich bis jetzt irgend so nen grünbraun getreiften hüpfer gesehen. gelegentlich hat er mal nen quak von sich gegeben. seit sonntag ist er leider nicht mehr sichtbar (weg?)


----------

